# Killzone 2 anyone?



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Feb 27, 2009)

I picked it up today and will be online most nights for a little trying it out so If you wanna join me my user name is xXSinaXx. So if you friend me just leave a comment with your FA user name in it Kay<3

Hope to see someone there?


----------



## Rifter (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd be up for a game sometime. PSN is HoboSiege.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 28, 2009)

I rented it and I'm game names AdrianLekach just let me know you are from here


----------



## Tudd (Feb 28, 2009)

Lol buddy... I forgot to add you! BUT! the big massive but is... I refuse to play that game until they patch it so that it doesn't have a delay between the controller input and the games response... thats just completely pathetic to have a $20 million game do that.

Simply put its a fail. Unless of course online doesnt lagg...


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Feb 28, 2009)

Tudd said:


> Lol buddy... I forgot to add you! BUT! the big massive but is... I refuse to play that game until they patch it so that it doesn't have a delay between the controller input and the games response... thats just completely pathetic to have a $20 million game do that.
> 
> Simply put its a fail. Unless of course online doesnt lagg...


 

Mine seems to be fine....Though ranking up is a bitch at first.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 28, 2009)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> Mine seems to be fine....Though ranking up is a bitch at first.



Hmm, I might have to just give it a try then. That sort of lag just isn't cool... >_>


----------



## Hackfox (Feb 28, 2009)

I want to get it but I do not know yet. If I am able to save up the funds and pull myself away from Call Of Duty 4 then I will.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 28, 2009)

Hackfox said:


> I want to get it but I do not know yet. If I am able to save up the funds and pull myself away from Call Of Duty 4 then I will.



Sounds like you're watching and waiting...


----------



## Hackfox (Feb 28, 2009)

That I am Friend. That I am.


----------



## Rifter (Feb 28, 2009)

The game controls kind of bizarrely if you're just coming off something like CoD4, it's definitely not about running and gunning. If you don't have a squad covering your blind spots you're going to spend more time spawning than playing.


----------



## Hackfox (Mar 1, 2009)

That's me on COD. x3 I get 27 Kills and 1 Death in some games and 5 Kills 26 Deaths in others lol. I might try Killzone sounds like it would be pretty fun.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Mar 1, 2009)

THe multiplayer is insanely fucking fast and that is a big plus


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Mar 1, 2009)

Tudd said:


> Hmm, I might have to just give it a try then. That sort of lag just isn't cool... >_>


 
Only delay I've found so far is trying to fire while running which seems more realistic then lag.


----------



## Tudd (Mar 1, 2009)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> Only delay I've found so far is trying to fire while running which seems more realistic then lag.



Its a hit and miss thing, read some forums and you'll see people who had the demo complained about the same thing.

The thing you mention there _is_ simply a realism code in the game.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Mar 2, 2009)

Hahahaha played 2 Nights and got in the top 10% ranking and won a medal for valor which is displayed next to my username <3


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 3, 2009)

I need moar ranks, but I don't have time to get ranks :1
Ass.
I'm Ro4dk1llRodent on PSN if anyone wants to play against me, though :V I'm regularly the match MVP so I have a huge inflated ego you guys could deflate.
I'll also lag a bit on US and EU servers but my connection to AUS and MidEast servers is great.


----------



## FrostByte421 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have it, but i havent tried the multiplayer yet...   I think i might do that now... becuase guns.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Mar 4, 2009)

FrostByte421 said:


> I have it, but i havent tried the multiplayer yet... I think i might do that now... becuase guns.


 
Yes! And OMG the flamethrower from Single Player is godly!


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Mar 4, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> I need moar ranks, but I don't have time to get ranks :1
> Ass.
> I'm Ro4dk1llRodent on PSN if anyone wants to play against me, though :V I'm regularly the match MVP so I have a huge inflated ego you guys could deflate.
> I'll also lag a bit on US and EU servers but my connection to AUS and MidEast servers is great.


 
I'll add you tomorrow.


----------



## Teco (Mar 4, 2009)

I rented it, went back today it did but its... so pretty. Multiplayer is good, except for some sort of lag delay thing going on there that you cant see but you just know its there, but hey, whatever, it looks nice, ima pick it up today if I stop by Gamestop, PSN is Tecopet


----------



## FrostByte421 (Mar 4, 2009)

If any of you want to add me, my network id is Frostbyte421.  Hope to play with some of you soon.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Mar 5, 2009)

Teco said:


> I rented it, went back today it did but its... so pretty. Multiplayer is good, except for some sort of lag delay thing going on there that you cant see but you just know its there, but hey, whatever, it looks nice, ima pick it up today if I stop by Gamestop, PSN is Tecopet


 


FrostByte421 said:


> If any of you want to add me, my network id is xvxFROSTBYTExvx. Hope to play with some of you soon.


 
I'll probley add both of you tomorrow.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 7, 2009)

Killzone 2 is o____o

If you can overlook the grunting, fist-bumping, over-masculine and juvenile dialogue. We all know masculinity is not welcome here.


----------



## Wreth (Mar 8, 2009)

Please tell me what is so good about this game other than visuals, it just looks like another shooter to me.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 8, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Please tell me what is so good about this game other than visuals, it just looks like another shooter to me.



Like the original Killzone, Killzone 2 is engineered for realism rather than run and gun gameplay like most shooters and is currently one of the best attempts at creating a gritty realistic sci-fi shooter. Some of the campaign story may be a bit bullshit, but it's a really immersive experience.
Plus the multiplayer totally trumps every other shooter at the moment, and games get boring the more you play them so people need a new shooter to move on to :V
 Besides, any game from X-Genre just looks like another X-Genre to me :1 Unless you're jumping on all the "Innovative" shovelware Wii games at the moment passing judgment on games because they "Just look like another X-Genre" makes you look like a game snob and a hypocrite.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 8, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Please tell me what is so good about this game other than visuals, it just looks like another shooter to me.



Technically, it is just another shooter because it has no innovation whatsoever, but it does it SO WELL. It is really more than just a pretty face. The single player campaign is so well put together and the firefights feel epic without getting tedious, and the multiplayer is phenomenal. I haven't ever liked multiplayer games until now. The multiplayer has a lot of strategy involved because you have so little health and basically whoever starts firing first at the other wins, which I like because I am usually really bad at 1 v 1 fights.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Mar 8, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Killzone 2 is o____o
> 
> If you can overlook the grunting, fist-bumping, over-masculine and juvenile dialogue. We all know masculinity is not welcome here.


 
I most wholeheartedly agree with the dialogue bit.....it was a contest to have the most f-bombs droped in a sentence.


----------



## Rifter (Mar 8, 2009)

Rico is an annoying prick. That is all.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Mar 9, 2009)

Rifter said:


> Rico is an annoying prick. That is all.


 
He ruined the game for me!


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 9, 2009)

Turn the speech volume down to the minimum and skip the cutscenes. They are all unnecessary anyway.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 17, 2009)

I've played the demo.  Got excited about it, but remembered that one of the _benefits _of being unemployed is having no money, so I went off to play Little Big Planet.  Maybe later, I guess.   :E


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 18, 2009)

Lieutenant rank is fucking shit online.
Everybody's got grenade launchers and stuff. Everybody except you :V


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Mar 24, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Lieutenant rank is fucking shit online.
> Everybody's got grenade launchers and stuff. Everybody except you :V


 
That's why I play "NO Rocket" Servers because they can hit you and be standing two feet from you and yet walk away without a scratch so.....unrealistic damage from they're own weapon and no skill to use.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 24, 2009)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> That's why I play "NO Rocket" Servers because they can hit you and be standing two feet from you and yet walk away without a scratch so.....unrealistic damage from they're own weapon and no skill to use.




I'm not too spoiled for choices considering I'm playing on Australian internet :1


----------



## Teco (Mar 24, 2009)

Finally got around to playing against you OP, I think we may have took a magnum to the head occassionally.

Rockets do suck. And I wish the shotties had some sort of aiming factor in there, but you just point and shoot, it never loses accuaracy it seems, and does the flashlight actually do anything because that would be extremely gay to be blinded as you get shottied to death.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 25, 2009)

I love Killzone 2 multiplayer... it is sooo fun. I don't like the medic class much but I hope I can unlock another because the electrician one seems really fun, being able to activate the turrets and ammo boxes. Also, I wish more electricians activated ammo boxes on unranked servers. I'm tired of having to search dead bodies for ammo. I think thats an awesome gameplay element, though, because it forces you to not camp somewhere and snipe at people, even though thats really fun if you find the right place at the right time (I got about 7 and ALMOST got the assasination target camped up somewhere using the default machine gun once)



Teco said:


> Rockets do suck. And I wish the shotties had some sort of aiming factor in there, but you just point and shoot, it never loses accuaracy it seems, and does the flashlight actually do anything because that would be extremely gay to be blinded as you get shottied to death.



Oh, it would be _gay_ wouldn't it? Sounds awful, sorry.

Not that what you just said wasn't totally incoherent anyway


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Mar 25, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> I'm not too spoiled for choices considering I'm playing on Australian internet :1


 
I play world wide I find I don't really lag on any though the rare dissconection while playin' AUS servers.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Mar 25, 2009)

Teco said:


> Finally got around to playing against you OP, I think we may have took a magnum to the head occassionally.
> 
> Rockets do suck. And I wish the shotties had some sort of aiming factor in there, but you just point and shoot, it never loses accuaracy it seems, and does the flashlight actually do anything because that would be extremely gay to be blinded as you get shottied to death.


 
I love the magnum...almost the only weapon I use now and the reactions you get from some people when you out gun them with a pistol is amazing.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Mar 25, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> I love Killzone 2 multiplayer... it is sooo fun. I don't like the medic class much but I hope I can unlock another because the electrician one seems really fun, being able to activate the turrets and ammo boxes. Also, I wish more electricians activated ammo boxes on unranked servers. I'm tired of having to search dead bodies for ammo. I think thats an awesome gameplay element, though, because it forces you to not camp somewhere and snipe at people, even though thats really fun if you find the right place at the right time (I got about 7 and ALMOST got the assasination target camped up somewhere using the default machine gun once)


 
It's such a thrill to get the assasination kill [I have the medal now]


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 25, 2009)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> I play world wide I find I don't really lag on any though the rare dissconection while playin' AUS servers.



Yeah; The US tends to actually have accessible, cheap, fast internet connections while Australia doesn't. We're spending a fuckload right now just for 160kb/s on a 12 Gigabyte limit :\

Played tonight; Only not-full server open had rockets enabled.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Mar 25, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Yeah; The US tends to actually have accessible, cheap, fast internet connections while Australia doesn't. We're spending a fuckload right now just for 160kb/s on a 12 Gigabyte limit :\
> 
> Played tonight; Only not-full server open had rockets enabled.


 
Make your own no rocket server.....and put that in the title they tend to fill pretty quick...and if I'm on I'll look for it.


----------



## Rytes (Mar 25, 2009)

if you want you can add me PSN: Ryghts

i need to catch up with a friend who is slaughtering everyone


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 25, 2009)

Man, multiplayer without lag feels so wonderful after years of PC multiplayer gaming. I love sony


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Mar 26, 2009)

Rytes said:


> if you want you can add me PSN: Ryghts
> 
> i need to catch up with a friend who is slaughtering everyone


 
Okay.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Mar 31, 2009)

Can anyone give me tips on how to get the air support badge/medal They are even more of a pain then the turrets!


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Apr 3, 2009)

OMG! had the best time of my life getting the melee medal!


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 13, 2009)

How do I get the new classes for multiplayer? I know I'm suppose to get points. But how many points, and where do I get them? Are they from single player mode or multiplayer? I'f their from multiplayer can I get them from Skrimish (multiplayer with bots)?

I only play multiplayer with bots because I'm a horrible fps player. I keep losing to enemies at recruit level. I'm stuck at only using the first defualt class, but i don't want to have to play multiplayer with humans to get the other classes. I get killed way too easy. =(


----------



## Teco (Apr 13, 2009)

KeatonKitsune said:


> How do I get the new classes for multiplayer? I know I'm suppose to get points. But how many points, and where do I get them? Are they from single player mode or multiplayer? I'f their from multiplayer can I get them from Skrimish (multiplayer with bots)?
> 
> I only play multiplayer with bots because I'm a horrible fps player. I keep losing to enemies at recruit level. I'm stuck at only using the first defualt class, but i don't want to have to play multiplayer with humans to get the other classes. I get killed way too easy. =(


 
You have to play online Multiplayer I believe, after the matches you'll get alittle "level up" bar that fills up with earned points.

You die alot in killzone actually....so dont worry about that, as long as your team wins, those deaths dont matter.  You might interested in the engineer or medic class if you arent a great... 'frontline soldier'.


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 13, 2009)

Teco said:


> You have to play online Multiplayer I believe, after the matches you'll get alittle "level up" bar that fills up with earned points.
> 
> You die alot in killzone actually....so dont worry about that, as long as your team wins, those deaths dont matter.  You might interested in the engineer or medic class if you arent a great... 'frontline soldier'.



Well the deaths kinda do matter for me in the one game I was in. It being body count, the more I die the more I'm helping the other team.

I't would take me forever to get new classes then. I only have the defualts, and I have the worst aim and I keep accidentally shooting my teamates. Is friendly fire always turned on?

Yea, I'd like to try engineer. I just started the single player and It's sorta hard for me, though it's on recruit difficulty.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Apr 13, 2009)

KeatonKitsune said:


> Well the deaths kinda do matter for me in the one game I was in. It being body count, the more I die the more I'm helping the other team.
> 
> I't would take me forever to get new classes then. I only have the defualts, and I have the worst aim and I keep accidentally shooting my teamates. Is friendly fire always turned on?
> 
> Yea, I'd like to try engineer. I just started the single player and It's sorta hard for me, though it's on recruit difficulty.


 

Also when you play online when you search for servers you can make it so you only play with other people your rank. Makes it a little easier.


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 13, 2009)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> Also when you play online when you search for servers you can make it so you only play with other people your rank. Makes it a little easier.



Heh, I think I tried that, but the most points I got was zero. Most games I get killed by sniper the second I leave our base. Usually I get killed by sniper while in my base. What I'm sad about is I'm spending more time watching the respawn timer go down than I'm acutally playing =(

I think I might like engineer but I need 800 points for that. And with me gaining 0-2 points a game, it might take me a while. It seems the only way I'll get anywhere is if I commit suicide and take out a guy or two with me.


----------



## Teco (Apr 13, 2009)

KeatonKitsune said:


> Well the deaths kinda do matter for me in the one game I was in. It being body count, the more I die the more I'm helping the other team.
> 
> I't would take me forever to get new classes then. I only have the defualts, and I have the worst aim and I keep accidentally shooting my teamates. Is friendly fire always turned on?
> 
> Yea, I'd like to try engineer. I just started the single player and It's sorta hard for me, though it's on recruit difficulty.


 

There... kinda isnt friendly fire, you hit them but it shouldnt do any damage to them, it'll shake them around alittle though.

You can also search for games without body count or find one with all the gametypes in it.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Apr 13, 2009)

KeatonKitsune said:


> Heh, I think I tried that, but the most points I got was zero. Most games I get killed by sniper the second I leave our base. Usually I get killed by sniper while in my base. What I'm sad about is I'm spending more time watching the respawn timer go down than I'm acutally playing =(
> 
> I think I might like engineer but I need 800 points for that. And with me gaining 0-2 points a game, it might take me a while. It seems the only way I'll get anywhere is if I commit suicide and take out a guy or two with me.


 
That was me when I first started....your gonna die ALOT! Just stick with it once you get medic it'll be easier because healing people gives you points too. And yeah play games with all missions because you get points for kills in certain zones during missions.


----------



## Ryis16 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have it, PSN is Hunter_Wolf


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 13, 2009)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> That was me when I first started....your gonna die ALOT! Just stick with it once you get medic it'll be easier because healing people gives you points too. And yeah play games with all missions because you get points for kills in certain zones during missions.



K, but I usually play with just body count, because I get 2 points for every kill instead of 1. In all the other modes I never put the charges or get the item. So the only points I get are from killing, and I can't kill well.

If anyone cares my PSN is Keaton_Kitsune


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay!  I finally picked it up and I'm running through the campaign.  I'll get into the multiplayer once I finish with that.  For people too lazy to check the designated PSN ID thread, my ID's LotsOfNothing.

Also, friendly fire is a feature you can toggle when hosting a game.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Apr 17, 2009)

KeatonKitsune said:


> K, but I usually play with just body count, because I get 2 points for every kill instead of 1. In all the other modes I never put the charges or get the item. So the only points I get are from killing, and I can't kill well.
> 
> If anyone cares my PSN is Keaton_Kitsune


 

Then try pistol servers...bodycount you'll get your bonus and work on your pistol/bash badges...and a good place to get your headshot badge.


----------



## Teco (Apr 20, 2009)

Anybody in a good, populated clan or anything?


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 21, 2009)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> Then try pistol servers...bodycount you'll get your bonus and work on your pistol/bash badges...and a good place to get your headshot badge.



Thank you, so much. I tried playing in a Pistol-Only server, and I got much more points. I now got the Engineer badge and the repair ability. And ever since I played the Pistol-only server I actually got 83 points in a single game, and our team won, so 124 points. But ever since I tried playing a normal game again, I got spammed with noob tubes, shotties, snipers. I hate playing against humans, they'r good for nothing spammers/campers and moron teammates. After I get all the badges I'm going straight to bots again. =(


----------

